

Show HN: Chrome plugin displays Street View of website owner - rabbimarshak
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/whois-street-view/dbmgbfblmnnlaopdchccobimlmdoniej

======
eglover
This is one of those things that's of no use, but to show people that there
are creeps online who build things like this.

Great advertising for domain privacy.

